# Light bulb



## Footballjunkie (Oct 19, 2006)

I am currently growing a 2 inch tall clone and am using a Repti Halogen 75 watt bulb that I had used for my Iguana. The plant isn't doing all that great and I was wondering if the light I'm using is providing sufficient nutrients to the plant or not. It may be that I'm not giving the plant enought light also. What you would you guys recommend?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 19, 2006)

Footballjunkie said:
			
		

> I am currently growing a 2 inch tall clone and am using a Repti Halogen 75 watt bulb that I had used for my Iguana. The plant isn't doing all that great and I was wondering if the light I'm using is providing sufficient nutrients to the plant or not. It may be that I'm not giving the plant enought light also. What you would you guys recommend?


*Get rid of it because it doesn't give off the correct spectrum of light to grow MJ. You need to get yourself some CFL's or and HPS or MH system. *


----------



## Footballjunkie (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks, I'll probably go pick one up at a garden store. How will I know what the best light is, what should I look for on the box? And what wattage would give me the best results? Also how long should I give it light per day?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 19, 2006)

Mind if I chime in?
What are your intentions with this clone. Are you wanting to keep it in veg and get more cuttings? Ussually when you receive a clone its a female. So every cutting made from it would be a female.  
If this is all. Then you need to get Florous or an Metal Halide. You need to supply at LEAST 3,000 lumens per sq.ft. To keep a female in veg. The lights would be on all the time or 18 hrs. on and 6 hrs. off.

If you want to flower it and get buds. Then I would recommend a High Pressure Sodium. This you would need as well to flower clones. You want 50W per sq.ft. of either Metal Halide or High Pressure Sodium to maximize the plants budding potential.

I recommend Browsing through this thread below. There are some very good grow guides. After you figure out what you want to do. Whether a novelty grow or a perpetual garden, We can help you with that set-up.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5837

To keep this clone alive and healthy go to the lighting section and get (2) 42W daylight spectrum Compact Florous. That will give it barely enough light. TBG has a thread for a very inexpensive 1 plant veg. light.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2238&highlight=Wally+World


----------



## Footballjunkie (Oct 19, 2006)

I plan on growing this clone so I can get more clones off of it


----------



## Footballjunkie (Oct 19, 2006)

Then you need to get Florous or an Metal Halide. You need to supply at LEAST 3,000 lumens per sq.ft. To keep a female in veg.

Florous? Metal Halide? Are these types of bulbs? What are lumens?


----------



## KADE (Oct 20, 2006)

lumens are the amount of light given off of a bulb.
Florous = flourecent bulbs... u know.. like in office buildings...  metal halide are what you would see in a football stadium..  you want a HPS (high pressure sodium) for when u bud.. and florous for propagating


----------

